

Coding bootcamp uses squarespace for website - classicfaul

A coding bootcamp in Toronto, Brainstation (www.brainstation.io) was recently acquired, and now has ~$10 million in funding for expansion to different cities. If you use dev tools, you can see there website was made with squarespace. This is a company that is supposed to teach you to code.<p>This is a new low for dev bootcamps... Hopeful developers - be careful what you&#x27;re getting yourself into. This sets the bar to a new low.
======
smt88
So you want a company to waste money coding a static website by hand when they
could just as easily use Squarespace?

Entrepreneurship is about doing a lot with as little as possible. Groupon
started as a WordPress site. That should be the goal of any MVP: if you can do
it in 1 hour on WordPress or something similar that's pre-packaged, don't
spend a week reinventing the wheel.

------
mtmail
I don't see why hiring a developer to create yet another content management
system would be money spend wisely. Wordpress/Typo3/Squarespace etc are
excellent tools and give full power to the content creator (non-technical
founder for example).

